# Mazurka for violin and fortepiano



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

YES

I write this in haste so I did just put some random notes on paper I don't know what it is but I hope you like it


__
https://soundcloud.com/aramistm%2Fmazur


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

Pretty good. I do love a nice mazurka. Is that a composing site or did you use another program to write that song? I would love to use a program to write an orchestral piece that like.


----------

